# Lichteffekt/Licht aus Fenster in person scheinen



## -FreakyJ3nnY- (11. November 2007)

hallo ich wollte fragen wie man so einen lichteffekt hinbekommt das aus nem fenster licht in den raum scheint und auch auf die person gerichtet ist die dann auch mitbestrahlt wird


----------



## hierbavida (12. November 2007)

Die besten Ergebnisse habe ich bei 3D gesehen, aber vor 3D gab es PS und damit geht es auch.
Eine Möglichkeit ist:
Lege eine neue Ebene an und Fülle diese mit einem Grauwert (R=G=B=Wert), slelle den Ebenenmodus auf weiches Licht.
(- Im Extremfall ist die neue Ebene schwarz, dann wird das Bild allerdings insgesamt dunkler und dunkle Bereiche können nur noch aufgehellt werden. Auch Farbeffekte sind möglich, dann statt mit Grau mit Farbe die Maske füllen.-)
Pinsel-WZ mit weicher Kante und in Optionsleiste die Deckraft zwischen 30 und 60% einstellen. Nun mit weißem Pinsel die Lichtflut bringen oder mit schwarzem Pinsel abdunkeln. 
Die Intensität kann mit Deckkraft der Ebene und der Garufüllung bestimmt werden.

Evtl. eine weitere neue Ebene mit anderen Grauwerten schaffen und auf dieser malen.

Dies ist eine einfache Methode und die Bildinformationen werden nicht zerstört.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

hierbavida

Schau auch mal auf Menu->Filter->Renderfilter->Beleuchtungseffekte


----------



## janoc (12. November 2007)

Probier auch mal vielleicht mit dem Störungsfilter ein wenig "Staub" einzubringen. Kann ganz gut kommen. 

(http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/187771-maercheneffekt.html)

(ah kuck, da noch eines: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/23929-lichstrahlen-scheinwerferstrahlen.html)


----------

